# warning on honey land farms



## ckinser (Feb 7, 2002)

I thought i should warn those looking for queens. Back in may we ordered 32 queens from this guy down in florida( honey land). He advertised free air shipping in beeculture. Well he shipped one batch priority mail which is not garranteed air. we got the package after 4 days in a truck. One of the 16 was doa. We installed the queens but more than half failed due to the stress. We contacted the breeder and he told us to take it up with usps. We needed queens not money. He was very rude and i lost 2 colonies due two his shipping practices. there are plenty of queen breeders out there who know about customer service and at least how to be polite, this guy doesn't.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I understand your frustration and there is no excuse for rudeness to customers, but it is probably the fault of the USPS and certanly the responsibility that the queens did not arrive healty. That was out of the suppliers control. I get them priority all the time and they arrive safe and sound.

A small supplier can't easily make up more queens. It takes 28 days for a supplier to raise another batch of queens.


----------



## ckinser (Feb 7, 2002)

Agreed Michael but what he garranteed was air mail which is not what we got, priority mail is often air but not always, 16 of the queens arrived promptly and did fine, the other 16 did not. He would not help us in any way, he would not help us get a refund from the post office nor would he replace not one of the queens. Sorry but i have been buying queens for a long time, i get mine shipped in next day air and they do great. We bought 32 queens at a cost of over 400 dollars that were all supposed to be shipped by air. He shipped the queens over a week late to begin with. He didn't do as he advertised plain and simple and to make matters worse was rude. If you want to buy from him go ahead but if all of your bees arrive dead don't expect anything from this guy not even an offer to sell you more queens


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Agreed Michael but what he garranteed was air mail which is not what we got, priority mail is often air but not always

Then he should have done what he promised.

>He didn't do as he advertised plain and simple

I am not arguing that, but was just trying to point out that it is diffuclt for a small producer when the weather and/or the USPS don't cooperate.

>and to make matters worse was rude.

And I think there is no excuse for that.

>If you want to buy from him go ahead but if all of your bees arrive dead don't expect anything from this guy not even an offer to sell you more queens

No thanks, I don't want to do business with rude people. I have to deal with them enough already.









Besides I'm raising queens to sell myself. But that's also why I see all the things that can go wrong that I can't control.


----------



## ckinser (Feb 7, 2002)

I too am currently raising queens, i just needed some fast because i had some that had lost thier queens so i went in on a group order. i ended up losing both colonies due to this guy. I am glad we are on the same page. This is the first time in my life i have ever posted negative feedback about anyone. Believe me I don't like giving anyone a bad. Good luck with your queens


----------

